
Uber Is Testing a Feature That Lets Some California Drivers Set Fares - ninninhall
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-is-testing-a-feature-that-lets-some-california-drivers-set-fares-11579600801
======
freepor
Brilliant. If they eventually transfer all fare setting to drivers, they can
let the market take fares to rock bottom while washing their hands of the
process.

------
dmode
They should invest in a few "smart pricing" partners and offer drivers an
option to select from these partners or set the price themselves. Most driers
would opt-in to such a program, giving Uber the benefit of lower prices while
allowing autonomy to drivers

